# Steam Cleaning - should I be worried?



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Last year my car developed a small fuel leak due to the fuel pump return feed lines starting to perish. This has left a fair bit of diesel residue over the engine parts and engine bay. I would like to have it cleaned and think that steam cleaning rather than degreasing and rinsing would be better as the spread of diesel was quite extensive.

I have read a few tips on wrapping electrical parts in cling film - are there any reasons why steam cleaning should be avoided?


----------



## MHTexPete (Feb 23, 2010)

any water under pressure in engine bays may be a source of problems, but steam cleaning is fine when done carefully. can't stress enough how important it is to cover electrics with clingfilm or taped up plastic. avoid a direct jet on electrics, stick on lettering etc.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Pete for the tips - it won't be me doing it as I don't have the skills or the tools.
Should the engine be kept running for steam cleaning?


----------



## Kevin OB (Feb 5, 2010)

Just did the Autosmart valet course the tutor 30 years Experience spreyed on Some AS G101 Left a Few mins Wiped off then spreyed on AS Finish, Shut bonnet Finished of the valet of Vehicle Opened the Bonnet it looked like Just left the factory Took no more then 5 Mins doing mine in the Morning


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I can see that would be a useful thing, but I've had a diesel spill in my engine bay and there are areas that need to be cleaned that I won't be able to reach to wipe down.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

You will still require some sort of de greaser to break down the oils within the diesel.

G101 would do the trick and the use the steam to wash away both diesel and APC.

If you used just steam it is more likely to just thin and push the diesel around, rather than remove it fully.
Gordon.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Gordon, I'll look into it. I know I saw an ad from a steam cleaning company saying they guaranteed your car would start and run as it should after their process. I guess going round with a roll of cling film first would be the thing to do, although I am thinking there must be electrical connections that water and steam would reach but you couldn't easily reach by hand.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Just to clarify? Are you actually talking about steam cleaning, or pressure washing. Some people mistakenly get them confused.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

HYeah I'm definitely talking steam.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Safety like anything else is paramount.
But providing you can seal off the larger and more sensitive electrical areas you should not have a problem.

The steam cleaner I use has a very small nozzle so you can direct the steam jet where ever you like with great accuracy. The temperature of the steam evaporates very quickly but you will still get a touch of condensed water as it cools.

But generally a safer way to clean the engine although slightly more time consuming compared to the PW. 
Take you time and work in a methodical way. Seal as many electrical areas as you can and even though you might not manage to completely seal these. Do not fire a direct jet at them. Work the steam across them. Rather than at them.

Short busts are better than continual work. Aids drying off and saves on water build up. If you have to revisit an area. Do so better to do this once the steam or water has evaporated in stead of building up to much moisture.

Hope this helps.
Gordon.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

johnnyguitar said:


> HYeah I'm definitely talking steam.


Ok, you should be quite safe with steam. IMHO we tend to be over caucious when it comes to cleaning engine bays. Yes it pays to be carefull but as engines are exposed to all types of weather and motorway spray they have to be able to withstand a degree of moisture. Just be sensible about it and you should be fine:thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks both.
Gordon that's very helpful info.

I don't own a steam cleaner so was going to use a professional service to do it, but was thinking that if I asked a steam clean business if it was safe, I was likely to get a biased response!

If I cover every accessible electrical component with cling film and insulation tape, that should be alright then?!


----------



## Hans Huckebein (Mar 29, 2010)

I steam Cleaned my Fiesta this weekend, the steam has to be directed from only a few cm's away from the thing you want to clean and only a very small amount of water comes out in the steam unlike the large drops from the pressure washer, if you just aim it under the bonnet from a foot away like you would with the pressure washer then nothing would get cleaned, its more of a precision clean compared to the pressure washer so there is not much chance of it getting where you don't want. My electrics are all fairly localised to one point in the bay of the fiesta and I did not wrap any of them, just didn't aim the steam at them, although you have nothing to lose by doing it if you want. A degreaser sprayed on before hand will help greatly. I found it did well to loosen grime that could then be wiped away.


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for your info Hans. By the way which steam cleaner do you use?


----------



## Hans Huckebein (Mar 29, 2010)

zckid said:


> Thanks for your info Hans. By the way which steam cleaner do you use?


I'm using a Karcher 1405, it is not one I bought specifically for Detailing, If I didn't already have one I wouldn't have bought one as although it works well I don't think its an indispensable detailing tool, I might try it again this weekend on some different areas and see how it goes.


----------

